# Interesting change at Marty's Reliable



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Stopped by today (Randolph store)....

... it used to be only the Morristown store offered the Specialized BG Fit.

now... they are going with the Trek Precision Fit services across all 3 stores (and dumped the BG Fit at the Morristown also)

...which at the Randolph store (and probably for the other 2), they use the Purely Custom Fit Bike Pro 1

https://www.purelycustom.com/fit-bikes/








with the fit platform
https://www.purelycustom.com/fit-platform/

Looks like a huge $$$$ investment for the 3 stores.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

What do they charge for a fitting?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

It's on their website 

http://martysreliable.com/about/precision-fit-at-martys-reliable-cycle-pg1094.htm


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Did they dump the person doing the BG fits? did they fly their person out to Trek camp to learn this?

change of brand could be as easy a a bought drink and a good chat at interbike or someting...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

9W9W said:


> Did they dump the person doing the BG fits? did they fly their person out to Trek camp to learn this?
> 
> change of brand could be as easy a a bought drink and a good chat at interbike or someting...


iirc, the BG Fit person was Marty's son, Jesse. I doubt Marty got rid of him.

Cycle Works John is now Cycle Craft John (and they are selling Giant now... Cycle Craft dumped Trek)...after working at the Morristown store for a number of years.

Jay beans went to Cycle Craft for a while, then back to Marty's, then moved to Nevada with his girlfriend.

They brought in Jon Nabut, from a bike/ski store that was closing. They also brought in Dean DuBois, whom I think was trained in the Serotta Fit, as Danny became the store manager at Hackettstown. Eric Noonan went from Morristown to Randolph.

It could have been a meeting of the minds and the "expert" fitters across the 3 stores and converged on a single type "premium" fit offering for all 3 stores, as previously only the Morristown store offered the BG Fit.

I was also talking to Jon on Saturday... about the upcoming ski season prep... ie mentioning buying new snowboard boots (which I did today), and now I have to buy new bindings for both my boards


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

tednugent said:


> They also brought in Dean DuBois, whom I think was trained in the Serotta Fit, as Danny became the store manager at Hackettstown.


Is that the Dean that worked at Cyclesport?


--------------


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

D&MsDad said:


> Is that the Dean that worked at Cyclesport?
> 
> 
> --------------


Yes, I believe so


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Saw the new fit setup at Marty's in Randolph today. Very impressive. They reconfigured that corner of the store and the fit area is now in a dedicated room.


----------

